# Once again stuffed Mushrooms TNT



## kadesma (Mar 27, 2011)

Wipe 20 good sized mushrooms Remove the stems and  save. Brush caps with 6-8 Tab. melted butter arrange  hollow side up in baking dish sprinkle with salt and pepper Mince stems of mushrooms and saute with3 Tab of green onions or chives in 4-5 Tablespoon of butter Lower heat and stir in  flour 1 Tab. should do it cook 1 min.Add 3/4 cup cream and simmer til Thickened Stir in 3 Tab. minced fresh parsley Put this mixture into caps then top with some of the 1/4 cup of swiss cheese that you grated now drizzle with melted butter 15 min before serving. Bake at 375 15 min in upper part of oven.
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 28, 2011)

As soon as I can afford the ingredients, I intend to make these.  YUM!!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> As soon as I can afford the ingredients, I intend to make these.  YUM!!!


My son made some for us today so easyyyyyy he filled the caps with Jimmy dean sausage the cooked in a  hot 350 oven when close to done he sprinkled parm on top half were hot sausage the other half regular sage sausage. All had parm on them  they were great he brushed the mushroom with butter first. Yummy
kades


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 28, 2011)

mmmm i was just about to add that adding sausage to the mixture is heaven. Instead of butter you can drizzle olive oil over the shrooms too and melt some mozzarella on top...
i really did not buy enough groceries this week. now i want some stuffed mushrooms!


----------



## Claire (Mar 28, 2011)

Finely chopped crab (or yes, if unavailable or prohibitive, even krab will do) also makes a great addition.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a recipe that uses white bread slices instead of the mushroom caps. You make a cream sauce that has mushroom bits in it. I can PM the recipe--it is not mine, but it is tasty. And, you can toast the bread in muffin tins and fresh it in advance.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I have a recipe that uses white bread slices instead of the mushroom caps. You make a cream sauce that has mushroom bits in it. I can PM the recipe--it is not mine, but it is tasty. And, you can toast the bread in muffin tins and fresh it in advance.


Yes please do pm the recipe. It sounds so good.
Thank you
kades


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2011)

Claire said:


> Finely chopped crab (or yes, if unavailable or prohibitive, even krab will do) also makes a great addition.


Thanks Claire, Mike is hubting for a recipe using crab. 
kades


----------

